# 40G breeder or 55G?



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I am getting ready for my next build and I am debating between the 40G breeder and the 55G. I am going to buy it from petco during the $1/gallon sale. For those that have used both, which do you like more? I like how the 40 is deeper, but the 4 feet long on the 55 is tempting.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

what frogs they for??....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

40B!!!!!!!

55s are too thin (front to back). they are great for fish, but IMO a 40B is WAY better for frogs

james


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't decided what kind of frogs yet. I have some thumbnails (vents), I haber some tincs, and I have some terribilis, so I was thinking for this tank I would get some pumilio. Knowing that, would that change your recommendation any james?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

just that i'd turn the tank on its side and make a 40B vert.

its also good to meet up and talk to someone local with pumilio, so that you have some experienced hands (pum experience) if needed.

james


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it required to have a tall tank for pumillio? This would mess with mycurrent rack setup. Is there any way to make them happy in an 18 high?

Sbreland is here in vegas, and he had a bunch of pretty rare bastis. He has answered alot of questions for me, so I feel like I would have a good go to source.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they would do fine in either configuration if scaped and planted correctly.

the horizontal configuration may work better as a breeding tank since with more substrate you'll have more spaces for microfauna to inhabit.

most pumilio WILL use all the height you can give them though, so i prefer higher over longer, but thats just me.

james


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you should go for the 40 gallon

You said you like how deep it is, so just go for it!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

might i suggest the 40! it is a GREAT tank i am really in love with how nice they are to build and ease of lighting them due to the great depth.
im having a little difficulty with the lighting on the bottom of my 55 on the right side with the umbrela ficus. also the 40s are better to look at IMO 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

YoungFrogs412 said:


> I think you should go for the 40 gallon
> 
> You said you like how deep it is, so just go for it!


I do like the depth, but I also like the length of the 55. Also, I am going to have them horizontal not vertical.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd say 40b because of the width.


----------



## smk46 (Mar 12, 2011)

i am very new to frogs so you can take my opinoin for just that i just recently finished a 40b i got at 1a gal sale after putting the false bottom in it does not leave alot of room so if your going with a species that likes some height i would do it vert or go with the 55 JMHO


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

they are really about the same in useable floor area, but IMO the 40's are much more pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

One thing I really like about raf's viv is that it is tall and thin (relative to itself) I was thinking that obviously not near the scale, but maybe the same look our feel. I don't know, maybe 40 breeder would be better


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

ryan10517 said:


> they are really about the same in useable floor area, but IMO the 40's are much more pleasing to the eyes.


And cheaper on a $1 a gallon sale.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

motydesign said:


> might i suggest the 40! it is a GREAT tank i am really in love with how nice they are to build and ease of lighting them due to the great depth.
> im having a little difficulty with the lighting on the bottom of my 55 on the right side with the umbrela ficus. also the 40s are better to look at IMO


[/QUOTE]



I agree, the 40 breeder is perfect for a vert tank. 
I made mine euro style venting. Do you have your breeders vented? They look nice.


----------

